# Ukrainian ritual of "knighting" paramilitary police officers?



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2014)

Throwing this out there to anyone who knows about Eastern European military rituals.

Spotted this story (in Ukrainian) at the Ukraine's Interior Ministry about 700 interior cops graduating.

At about the 2 minute point in this Info-machine video of the grad parade****, an officer comes out and touches the left-hand epaulette of each grad (who by this point is kneeling) with a scepter-like object some sort of mace.  Here's a still photo of the ritual (or see top attached photo below if you can't see embedded photo).





At first I thought this might be religious in nature, but:
1)  it's being done by what looks like a senior, not-clergy officer; and 
2)  there was religious clergy at the ceremony taking part (either before or after the parade portion of the event, given the different order of dress in this picture - see second attached photo if you can't see embedded image):





Any education on this greatly appreciated.


**** - Note the goose stepping (like the old Soviet days?).

- correction thanks to Loachman -


----------



## RedcapCrusader (27 Jun 2014)

Could like part of what we do here in Canada when an Oath of Office/Allegiance is given. We raise our right hand and place the other on a religious scripture or other and recite.


----------



## Old EO Tech (27 Jun 2014)

I wonder how practical it is, to wear a mini skirt, while exercising the duties of a police officer....


----------



## Loachman (27 Jun 2014)

The object in question is a mace.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The object in question is a mace.


Milpoints inbound for my bit o' heraldic education for the day - thanks!



			
				Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> I wonder how practical it is, to wear a mini skirt, while exercising the duties of a police officer....


Or wearing your hair undone down to the small of your back, right?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Or wearing your hair undone down to the small of your back, right?



Yes.  I used to compare the TV show "Cops" to "To Serve and Protect".  A lot of the American female cops would wear their hair loose.  The female RCMP?  Not so much.  Pretty easy for some freak to grab your hair.  We were even told that on our EMT/Paramedic ride-alongs.   :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes.  I used to compare the TV show "Cops" to "To Serve and Protect".  A lot of the American female cops would wear their hair loose.  The female RCMP?  Not so much.  Pretty easy for some freak to grab your hair.  We were even told that on our EMT/Paramedic ride-alongs.   :nod:


Interestingly, I've seen the same approach among female traffic cops in Italy.  I guess they don't get into as many scraps.


----------



## Jungle (27 Jun 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The object in question is a mace.



Looks like the tail fins of a mortar round on the pic...


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Interestingly, I've seen the same approach among female traffic cops in Italy.  I guess they don't get into as many scraps.



Maybe, maybe not.  Personally, I'd rather not take the chance.  Of course, having been to Italy, I  can't imagine anyone moving fast enough to grab hair without one noticing....


----------



## Loachman (27 Jun 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Milpoints inbound for my bit o' heraldic education for the day - thanks!



It's not heraldic, it's a weapon, but thanks.


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jun 2014)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Looks like the tail fins of a mortar round on the pic...



now that would be an intersting thing to "tap" people on the shoulder with ;D


----------



## martyk (11 Jul 2014)

... goes back to the cossack tradition of the mace (bulava) as a symbol of authority. Here's president Poroshenko during recent inaguration in the parliament (central rada). As for the rest of the ceremony, no idea but I could find out if anyone is keenly interested.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Jul 2014)

Likely also linked to the Orthodox church which is heavy into symbolism.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jul 2014)

martyk said:
			
		

> ... goes back to the cossack tradition of the mace (bulava) as a symbol of authority. Here's president Poroshenko during recent inaguration in the parliament (central rada). As for the rest of the ceremony, no idea but I could find out if anyone is keenly interested.


Thanks for that - much appreciated.


			
				Colin P said:
			
		

> Likely also linked to the Orthodox church which is heavy into symbolism.


Good point.  Also, given the sanctioning of the use of force through the passing-out ceremony, makes more sense given the significance of the bulava***.

*** - Not to be confused with THIS symbol of authority  ;D


----------

